# Alternative To Panasonic



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

well, there is going to be another 2 week delay in getting my camera, and i can't wait that long! To be fair to the guy, he's been trying to help me with other models but im not sure what one to go for!

Any suggestions guys? If you do, pm me, and ill send you the link to the place im buying from as i dont want to post on the forum. I've already paid him and dont really want to go anywhere else if poss

cheers


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

my mrs has a canon ixus 60 which is dead simple to use and produces pretty good quality pics and i was impressed enough with it to buy my mam an ixus 75 for christmas.

7.1 mp, dead easy to use, nice and small, well made. Better than the Nikon compact we had and easier to use and smaller than my (admittedly very good) Kodak. Also connects to the computer very quickly and uploads the pictures quickly too - I use iPhoto on the mac

don't know if that helps!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Aye, I've an Ixus 70 and I can't fault it. Everyone who's used it has said the same, too...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ended up getting this one....popped into a few camera shops in york to have a look and got this










seems to be an all rounder, and should be here tommorow! cue decent pics at last.

got a good deal from the on-line shop as well, seeing as he had messed me around a bit, he chucked a few extra's in and Â£20 off as well as next day delivery. so can't complain


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Good work fella - I looked at those when I was buying, they seem like pretty able little things and have had some excellent reviews. The big screens are fantastic and seems to be useable in a wide range of situations.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hope so....just trying to find the desktop charger thats pictured, he's out of stock of them....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

oops sent you a PM but missed the fact you already decided.....but hang on...that casio has a not very good wide angle end of the zoom range.....maybe not important to you, if not then the Casio is a nice little camera.....enjoy.


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

I guess it all depends on what you want it for, and more importantly what is your budget?

Or have you already chosen..


----------

